# Wahoo Lures and Fishing



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Gents,

Just trying to get some opinions on wahoo lures. I think we are going to try and target some of the rigs along the shelf out there in a bout 150 ft +. Talked with Capt. Eddie and he recommended Yozuris.. I think that is a pretty good recommendation. What about mixing these with malurs?? What is a good trolling speed too with a smaller boat??

Also, any hints on what rigs produce best during Jan, Feb, March, and April??

Your help would be much appreciated..

Regards,


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

the yozuri bonitas in any dark color including the dark orange, get the ones with single hooks(the double hooks will bend easier) manns stretch 25 or 30 in a darker color or pink, and purple/black or blue and white islanders rig with 3 feet of wire if just targeting wahoo, troll at 8- 15 knots but 10 is a good starting point:usaflag


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

any more??


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *mack_attack2 (1/25/2008)*the yozuri bonitas in any dark color including the dark orange, get the ones with single hooks(the double hooks will bend easier) manns stretch 25 or 30 in a darker color or pink, and purple/black or blue and white islanders rig with 3 feet of wire if just targeting wahoo, troll at 8- 15 knots but 10 is a good starting point:usaflag


I second the blue and white Ilanders.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there a "best" time of year for Wahoo?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

yo zuri bonita and mylars all work pretty good. but islander is making a new lure with a weighted head. Looks the same as the normal islander but are a few ounces heavier to stay down in the water while trolling at highspeeds for the wahoo. Outcast has them .


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

this past early fall was my first time hooter fishing and the yo-zuri's got hammered. the tiger looking one especially.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

any more??


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I would guess that your fishing out in Venice since you mentioned Eddies name and don't have any input or experience to speak of except for one trip. The dolphin colored cedar plug and maurauder have been pretty good in the offshore ground around here so I dont think it would make much of a differance over in LA. Can't go wrong with what everyone else is saying about an Islander/ballyhoo combo thought since there proven fish raisers. A wahoo express trolled at 12+knots with 10oz. of lead in front of it wont do no harm either while your headed out to the fishing grounds. Good hunting man.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *reeldeal 18 (1/25/2008)*yo zuri bonita and mylars all work pretty good. but islander is making a new lure with a weighted head. Looks the same as the normal islander but are a few ounces heavier to stay down in the water while trolling at highspeeds for the wahoo. Outcast has them .


Weight won'thelp keep lures down very much, FYI. It's all about the shape as friction and hydrodynamics are more important. Case in point, Black Bart makes a couple wahoo lures that will run at unbelievable speeds - 26 knots we've run an EL SAL CANDY at. It requires no trolling weight though it is a fairly heavy lure. It runs exactly as a good trolling lure should with a pop, smoke trail and shimmy followed by another pop. Great lure. Even with a 2# trolling weight and a couple pounds of skirt weight, you can't make an islander stay in the water that fast.

Now, off the hydrodynamics crap... For slow trolling, an Islander bally combo rocsk way back for hooters. Yozuri bonitas work great in the prop wash and any heavy chrome headed lure will work in dark colors red/blk, orange/blk, purple...

For faster speeds, WahooKing lures with weights work, Bart's lures are awesome and various home made lures work too, but just can't run at higher speeds. How fast depends on what your boat will do. 12-16 knots seems good to me for wahoo and you can cover a lot of ground. But once you hit structure that gets you a hit, stay there and work it!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Braid Murauder black and purple, and Mako Jets from J @ M Tackle.


----------

